# 2021 track edition by nismo. What a car!!



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Just treat myself to this little lady.

1st one to hit UK shores and definitely running limited availability.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Looks absolutely stunning. Is the whole bootlid carbon (can see it's not trimmed inside etc?)


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

SKNAM said:


> Looks absolutely stunning. Is the whole bootlid carbon (can see it's not trimmed inside etc?)


Looks like it. Pretty sure that car has every available track edition option. Looks gorgeous.


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

These are awesome basically same chassis as the Nismo


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Lovely car...and that options list has definitely been ticked ticked ticked!😂👌🏻


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Loving that!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Yes its a carbon boot lid. U dressed


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Looks stunning Dave. Bet you are well pleased! 
Couple of questions: How does that colout look with the blue exhaust tips - I'm guessing a great match? And is that an alcantara covered steering wheel?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Also 2021 has the latest split manifold turbos fitted. A step up from the 2020 version. 3k no spool up just goes like the wind.

I dynoed her and quickly discovered the 2021 new emissions laws have strangled the engine performance alot. Once Y pipe was removed we saw another 50nm torque across the entire rev range!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

JohnFK said:


> Looks stunning Dave. Bet you are well pleased!
> Couple of questions: How does that colout look with the blue exhaust tips - I'm guessing a great match? And is that an alcantara covered steering wheel?


TBH I wasn't looking at blue to start with. I'd seen the wangan blue and felt underwhelmed with it so I was going DMG huge waits for builds! A few calls to and from some people I know with possible acceleration of my build but no promises. Then I was offered this one, quite unexpectedly. Saw it and bought it on the spot.

Tips work very well, yes alcantara steering wheel taken straight from the nismo as are the seats and body.

I've some extremely nice carbon on the way for her, replacing front bumper, wings and bonnet. I'm not going aftermarket looks btw. It'll be my version of a modern N1 utilising Carbon and Ti.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

davew said:


> Also 2021 has the latest split manifold turbos fitted. A step up from the 2020 version. 3k no spool up just goes like the wind.
> 
> I dynoed her and quickly discovered the 2021 new emissions laws have strangled the engine performance alot. Once Y pipe was removed we saw another 50nm torque across the entire rev range!


I've seen comments on a Facebook forum about major issues matching the Bayside paint on the plastic bumper sections. This has been an issue on some Katsura and White cars historically. Hopefully your car is perfect.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Dare I ask?.... Has it got the alcantara dash cover of the Nismo? I've always thought it a shame it hasnt been put on other models to cut reflection in the windscreen...


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

JohnFK said:


> Dare I ask?.... Has it got the alcantara dash cover of the Nismo? I've always thought it a shame it hasnt been put on other models to cut reflection in the windscreen...


Sadly not, but I'm installing one.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

All good news. Off topic but my dealer tells me they took two separate orders for Nismos last week so still plenty of interest out there!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

besty said:


> I've seen comments on a Facebook forum about major issues matching the Bayside paint on the plastic bumper sections. This has been an issue on some Katsura and White cars historically. Hopefully your car is perfect.


Still crap unfortunately.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s ok taking orders but can they actually deliver in a realistic time frame?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

davew said:


> Also 2021 has the latest split manifold turbos fitted. A step up from the 2020 version. 3k no spool up just goes like the wind.
> 
> I dynoed her and quickly discovered the 2021 new emissions laws have strangled the engine performance alot. Once Y pipe was removed we saw another 50nm torque across the entire rev range!


Couple more questions I'm afraid 
What did you replace the Y-pipe with? and
How much of the exhaust system is Titanium?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Skint said:


> It’s ok taking orders but can they actually deliver in a realistic time frame?


I'm told around 4 months from order to delivery BUT they're not taking them atm. So at a guess I'd say if you order now you're looking back end of the year. (I was looking at a white TE).


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

JohnFK said:


> Couple more questions I'm afraid
> What did you replace the Y-pipe with? and
> How much of the exhaust system is Titanium?
> Thanks in advance...


We have our own Y pipes and systems. 

The oem system is ti only mid and rear.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> I'm told around 4 months from order to delivery BUT they're not taking them atm. So at a guess I'd say if you order now you're looking back end of the year. (I was looking at a white TE).


Next build slot November.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I kind of think nice though the MY21 TE is, the engine output is not changed so really it's about the nice brakes and CF roof (since the boot and spoiler was on the previous version).


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Except for the fact the boot and spoiler in CF are now a much more expensive option than the my19 and earlier TE model.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes which is odd as they look the same.


----------



## Lordderak (Oct 9, 2016)

Lovely car, best of luck with it


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

JMacca1975 said:


> Except for the fact the boot and spoiler in CF are now a much more expensive option than the my19 and earlier TE model.


Depends how you configure the car...


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Not sure I understand what you mean?🤷🏻‍♂️🤔


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

Best of luck it's absolutely stunning. 

Are those recaros new for the 2021 track model ?

Seen previous 2019 cars will all black buckets in track car


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

SI-R said:


> Best of luck it's absolutely stunning.
> 
> Are those recaros new for the 2021 track model ?
> 
> Seen previous 2019 cars will all black buckets in track car


Yes they are the only upgrade option. Same seats as the nismo. Hips feel a little bruised after a lively turn though.


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

davew said:


> Yes they are the only upgrade option. Same seats as the nismo. Hips feel a little bruised after a lively turn though.



I have absolutely zero sympathy 

Great spec car. All the best with it


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Dyno time with stge 1 map this week. Weve just had ecutek hack the 2021 firmware so let's see how she fairs.


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Very interested to see what results you get...I had my my20 done at AC Speedtech and we were surprised by the results...think from the new stock turbos we thought it might achieve more, but it was very similar to My17 onwards cars tbh?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Will know soon enough.


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

How’d it go on the dyno Dave?🤔


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Didn't get on to it. Just working with ecutek on the 2021 firmware as its throwing continual errors up when data logging. Will be sorted in next few days though so rescheduled to next week.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

davew said:


> Also 2021 has the latest split manifold turbos fitted. A step up from the 2020 version. 3k no spool up just goes like the wind.
> 
> I dynoed her and quickly discovered the 2021 new emissions laws have strangled the engine performance alot. Once Y pipe was removed we saw another 50nm torque across the entire rev range!


Amazing looking car Dave. Could I ask about the new emission laws you are referring to, how down on power was the stock car from what you were expecting?

Do you feel like the seats are worth the 9k ask? They certainly look fantastic.

How much weight do you think all of the carbon upgrades have saved? 6kg roof, 4kg seats, 4kg boot/spoiler, 15kg brakes so perhaps in the order of 30kg, realistic or too optimistic?

Cheers


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

This car should hold its money well as there does’nt look like many more are going to appear.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Skint said:


> This car should hold its money well as there does’nt look like many more are going to appear.


Definetley no more appearing, happy days and it might just stop me modding it too much LOL!


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

davew said:


> Definetley no more appearing, happy days and it might just stop me modding it too much LOL!


There's quite a few people who've placed deposits for cars meant to be coming next year....


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’d be putting it back to factory spec and getting a early cba to use for development.


----------



## mangunsuwarnodanish (Oct 27, 2021)

yo nice gtr!


----------

